#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Ik wacht met geduld op mijn wederhelft. ik ben hier waar ben jij

## mr-zohair

*Salam, mar7ba & welkom!*

Ik ben een oprechte, eerlijke en aantrekkelijke man. Ik ben open en heb een groot gevoel voor humor. Ik lach graag en ik ga graag om met mensen die graag lol hebben en zichzelf en het leven niet al te serieus nemen. Ik hou van een goed gesprek (ben ik goed in!), goed boek of een leuke spannende film! (bij voorkeur met een speciaal iemand, zoals jij). Over mezelf: Ik verzorg mezelf goed. ik ben 30 jaar, alles op een rijtje hamdl, ik ben romantisch en gepassioneerd. Ik kan goed luisteren en ik ben trouw in vriendschappen. Ik hecht veel waarde aan trouw, eerlijkheid en vertrouwen. Ik hou van verrassingen. Ik ben positief ingesteld en dat zoek ik ook in een toekomstige partner. Ik geloof dat echte liefde magisch is en ik ben op zoek naar die ene vrouw bij wie ik dat magische gevoel krijg. 

ik ben geen marokkaan wel moslim en als moslim geboren. mocht je interesse hebben aub serieuze reacties

Ik zoek een vrouw tussen 18-38 die mijn beste maatje wil zijn, voor de rest van ons leven. Je bent leuk, intelligent en zorgt goed voor jezelf. Je hebt lol en maakt plezier maar je weet ook wanneer je serieus moet zijn. Je bent warm, romantisch, gepassioneerd, trouw, eerlijk en je houd van een lolletje. Ik hou van vrouwen die zichzelf durven zijn. Je weet wat je wilt en je stopt niet voor je het hebt. Je bent goed in wat je doet en je hebt een sterk karakter. Je moet wel een gevoelige kant hebben en niet bang zijn om te huilen. Tenslotte ben ik er om je tranen weg te zoenen en misschien met je mee te huilen. Maar je moet vooral graag lachen en volop in het leven staan. Je wilt een man die je beschermt, in plaats van je overheerst toch??


Heb ik je interesse gewekt? Waar wacht je nog op! Stuur me gauw een PM en wellicht totzo!

----------


## Mooie meid

Heey zohair, ik
Heb interesse, kan je me Pm
Sturen met je nummer. Dan kunnen we app

----------


## Samira-rdam

heeey

----------


## mr-zohair

Heyyyy

----------


## mr-zohair

Upppp

----------


## mr-zohair

mochten jullie serieus zijn dan aub een pm direct sturen.

----------


## Romaysa27

Hier ben ik dan! Hoe gaat het?

----------


## Anissa-firstlady

Hello meneer, ben je nog vrijgezel?

----------


## mr-zohair

salaam ja dat ben ik nog
je kan mij pm sturen

----------


## meera786

Assalam stuur jij mij een mail met je nummer dan voeg ik je toe. [email protected]

----------


## mr-zohair

niemand?

----------


## Nihadniya

Moge ALLAH Swt je vrome zuster schenken

----------


## mr-zohair

Ahww dat is echt lief. AMEEN op je zoete woorden. Moge Allah het accepteren. Fijne avond nog

----------


## mr-zohair

upppp  :Smilie:

----------


## mr-zohair

upppp

----------


## mr-zohair

Upppp  :Smilie:

----------


## mr-zohair

Uppp!

----------


## mr-zohair

Upppp!

----------


## layla24

Stuur me een priv bericht

----------


## mr-zohair

Ik ben nog opzoek! Uppp  :Smilie:

----------


## mr-zohair

UPPPP

----------


## mr-zohair

Uppp...beschikbaar  :Smilie:

----------


## mr-zohair

Upppps

----------


## mr-zohair

upppp

----------


## mr-zohair

Upppp

----------


## mr-zohair

upppp

----------


## mr-zohair

uppppp

----------


## mr-zohair

Uppppp

----------

